# Charlie Watts gone at 80..........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Drummer of the Rolling Stones passes away at 80.
Thanks for the music Mr Watts. :tiphat:
R I P


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

More sad news. Very underrated jazz drummer who utilised his talents to his financial advantage. I had a lot of time for Mr. Watts.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for his passing. It was a helluva ride, though!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

My mother gone at 46


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

atsizat said:


> My mother gone at 46


So sad. I'm sorry, mate.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, Charlie outlived his old bandmate Brian Jones by 52 years - we have at least now reached the time where many of the 60s and 70s crowd who avoided death by misadventure/overindulgence are going to go more peacefully and at a decent age. 

RIP Charlie.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Stones say their tour will go on.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Stones say their tour will go on.


Doesn't surprise me, but I think they should call it a day after that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I had a couple of chances to see them on the Tattoo You tour and another time later on. But I'm just not in to the stadium rock thing. I doubt I would have enjoyed it. Now if I could have sneaked into one of those rare club dates they did that would be the ticket!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I never liked them live.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stadiums aren't exactly ideal venues for a great musical experience. I've attended only four big rock concerts in my life. ELP, Santana, Allman Brothers, and Van Halen. VH was horrible. Too many idiots in the audience and it was so loud it was ridiculous. Santana, and the Allmans were exciting shows. ELP was okay. But I never got to see some of my favorites like Tull, Yes, and a few others.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I had a couple of chances to see them on the Tattoo You tour and another time later on. But I'm just not in to the stadium rock thing. I doubt I would have enjoyed it. Now if I could have sneaked into one of those rare club dates they did that would be the ticket!


I heard them in Shreveport when I was in high school, circa 1966, and then again in Dallas, early '70s.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Rolling Stones drummer, who died Tuesday at age 80, was a mesmerizing, suave force of coolness amid all the rock 'n' roll chaos that surrounded him. https://www.theringer.com/2021/8/24/22640257/charlie-watts-rolling-stones-obituary


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

From Keith Richards' memoir, _Life_:

_[Mick and I] got back to the hotel about five in the morning and Mick called up Charlie. I said "don't call him at this hour." But he did, and said, "Where's my drummer?" No answer. He put the phone down. About 20 minutes later, there was a knock at the door. There was Charlie Watts, Savile Row suit, perfectly dressed, tie, shaved, the whole ******* bit. I opened the door and he didn't even look at me, he walked straight past me, got hold of Mick and said, "Never call me your drummer again!" Then he hauled him up by the lapels and gave him a right hook. It took me 24 hours after that to talk Charlie down. But 12 hours later, he was saying, "**** it, I'm gonna go down and do it again." It takes a lot to wind that man up!_

_"I've never really seen the Rolling Stones as anything."_ - Charlie Watts


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> "I've never really seen the Rolling Stones as anything." - Charlie Watts


Good for him! He was in it but not of it. The only way to be when we check out of this world.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Good for him! He was in it but not of it. The only way to be when we check out of this world.


He was loyal and dependable but had the Stones self-destructed before or during their peak Charlie would probably have shrugged his shoulders and moved on to the next stage of his life - although with the group for nearly 60 years he didn't need the Rolling Stones in the way that Keith Moon needed the Who.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

He was the perfect drummer for the Stones and death is always sad (even at a ripe old age) but for me it is decades since the Stones did anything interesting and I fear carrying on with live shows ruined their reputation. Their greatness is not recognised by today's youth because nothing they have been doing hints at how great they were in the late 60s and early 70s.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

And Keith has osteoarthritis, doesn't he? At his age that won't clear up, so presumably they will probably need a third guitarist again like when Mick Taylor covered for a while. The original back line (Watts, Wyman, Stewart) are now all dead or gone - as with the Who without both Moon and Entwistle, it's not the Rolling Stones any longer, simple as.


----------

